# Cardiff Royal Infirmary - October 07



## sinnerman (Jun 27, 2008)

Seeing as thread has gone up in the leads section i thought i'd post some of my pics from CRI taken last year when i visited with OT and Rookinella. Didn't really scratch the surface but still saw a dozen wards three operating theaters the Intensive care unit, Childrens ward, Kidney Care Unit, Physoptheray and some freaky labs and the remains of Dr Who set decorations also found a few scripts lieing around from some Welsh drama. Unfortunately probebrly the worst exploring photos ive ever taken were shot that night it was just two damn dark. Also had to stay away from the ground floor which is part live which meant a visit to the mortuary in the basement wasnt possible even though i didnt even know it was down there at the time. 

Admin






War Memorial Wards





Plaque outside the Seager Operating Theatre on the Third Floor





Seager OT





Power Still on





Soap Still in the Despensers ...Scrub in





Theater Stop Watch Still Worked





Internal Phone List & Organ Weights In Operating Theater A





Operating Theater B





Empty Ward





Childrens Section of the Recovery Ward





Reception to ICU










Physio on the first floor of Admin


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey SM,

Thanks for popping up some pics of this place. Looks like a real quality place. How fancy is the Admin tower in the first pic?! 

Have you been back since?

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## sinnerman (Jun 27, 2008)

No i never went back things have changed down there a lot of the hospital is now clad in scaffolding, and i hear some of the abandoned bits i saw have been converted for a new health care facility also a few of the buildings at the back of the site have been pulled down. 

Hard to say whats happening to the place there's a web of covenents over the land and buildings which is probebrly a nightmare for the NHS trust to do anything with, i guess thats why its still standing and not shity flats like St David's Hosiptal, Landsdown Road Hospital, Ely Hospital and Royal Hamadryad Hospital which have all disapeared from Cardiff in the few years.

Still Landough and whitchurch Hospital's havent got many years left in them they should be fun.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like there's a fair few potential sites down your way.

Thanks for the up-date 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## smileysal (Jun 30, 2008)

Love the pic of Admin, what a beautiful building. Loved seeing all the equipment (including soap etc) in the operating theatre, liked seeing the recovery room in the children's section.

Excellent pics SM, really like this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## daisy (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Engineer (Aug 8, 2008)

*Cardiff Royal Infirmary.*

Some fine pics of a fine building, hope the land issues mean the place stays a fine building.


----------

